# Help...



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

My brain is so exhausted right now I want to make sure I’m paying the right fee for Rally trial entry. 

If theres 4 events over 3 days (2 one day, 1 and 1) you would pay the first entry fee (ie $31) for all 4 entries? 

******Fees (Conformation, Obedience & Rally)
$31. for the first entry of a dog, each additional entry of the same dog/same event number* is $24.
*Conformation has (6) event numbers. Entering all six will be a total of $186. *Obedience has (6) event numbers. Rally has (4) event numbers.
If entering both Obedience and Rally, the first entry fee must be paid for each.******


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Each event number is a separate trial. If the first entry is $31, if you enter the same dog in another class in that one trial, you pay $25. For example you enter both rally novice and rally intermediate at the same trial (trial number 1234 for example), then you pay $31 for first entry and $25 for second. The for trial 1235, if you are in 2 classes at the same trial, you pay $31 for first entry then $25 for second class entered. Even if 2 trials are on the same day, if they have different event numbers, then they are priced separately. 

I hope that made sense. Good luck at the trial! Take a deep breath. Do you have a list of everything to bring for the trial?


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thank you! 

Our first trial will be next Tuesday. I received the judging schedule yesterday! Making a list now of all I will need while packing to leave on an international trip the day after the trial.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it helps...

A = the entry fee price list as you'll find in premiums. 

B = online entry + how I typically enter shows just to make sure I am entered. Lot of things get lost in the mail. 

Conformation and Obedience are typically tied together. Meaning that if I enter conformation, obedience is treated as a second entry for that same dog.

Rally unfortunately is always cut off and offered separately, so you have to pay full price typically for the first entry in rally. A second entry might be if you are chasing RAE legs and entering both Advanced and Excellent. 

Because I have a puppy - conformation is a little cheaper at some shows. Otherwise, I'd be paying $30 for that first entry there too. 

C. Is what people typically are looking at if filling out an entry form and mailing it in. It's would be done the same way as (B), except for the fee schedule. Fees are slightly less for mailing your entry in. 



^^^^ Really scary thing for me is that B entry form is a huge reason why I'm not as active in everything I want to do. At least not every show I can.  Clubs wonder why they don't have more people doing it all with their dogs and yikes. That would be a huge reason. Esp since I have 2 dogs who are actively doing stuff. 

I typically do NOT enter that many things on the same day. I just plugged them in to show how the pricing breaks down. 

There's a show coming up in June that I'm planing on entering. It's a Fri-Sat show. I will probably show my pup both days in conformation. If rally is offered, I might enter him (I've been leery of doing so because so much has changed in rally since I did it last). My other boy, I want to enter him in obedience both days since the show won't be big enough to show him. <= This is the best I can do. It would be insanely expensive otherwise trying to do everything with 2 dogs.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for all that. I do the online because in the end...what’s $7.50 more?! Convenience wins at this point. Realizing it can get so expensive. 

We were going to do Beginner Novice Obedience but we had to cancel Obedience because she went into heat. Will start that class end of May now. 

There’s four Rally events over 3 days but I decided we are going to skip the AM one on the Wednesday. It’s a 4.5 hour drive out and I have to work until 5 on Tuesday. What will happen is she’ll sleep the entire ride, then be roaring to go at 10 pm the night before because she’ll have young kids who want to see her. So...I’m debating an early morning drive up for the afternoon session.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Happy to report! 2nd place finish in Novice A today. Score in the 90’s...pleased with how she reacted to the environment more so than the score, which I’m okay with since it’s my very first time ever being in!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! Scores in the 90s on your Novice A dog is something to be very proud of! I'm so glad you entered and did well!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Now here’s the question I should know but I don’t know: where can one look for their score from a show? The show secretary listing has my place but not my score. And AKC for her shoes she had a qualifying leg! Not that it matters but I keep laughing and look silly when people ask her score. ?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

The only way to get scores that I know is to pay for a $15 report on your dog from AKC. You can look up number of Qs and titles for free, but not scores for some reason. I have a note on my phone where I type in scores immediately after a run so I don't forget, and then I go home and update my spreadsheet. Scores matter a lot more when you start chasing a RACH or OTCH (now that you get 1 point for all scores over 197).


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

We finished her Novice title! Took 4 legs but in all fairness to her- I knew 20 minutes before her second leg we probably should have pulled out. But I decided to do it and she refused to do any of the sits. Left feeling a bit defeated but it was a total of 40 entries between the two shows and it was almost 6 hours to do it w/ no break in between. Is that normal? She was exhausted. And we never experienced that long of trials for that amount of dogs. Thankfully next two days were only about 10 minutes off their scheduled time. 

Our third attempt aka second leg we ended up with an 85. She got a bit puppy in the middle because I tried a different leash/martingale. Worst $18 I’ve ever spent because she’s obsessed with trying to carry it. 

Our fourth attempt aka third leg I borrowed a collar from her “Aunt.” And she did honestly fantastic- 95! We finished!! 

I’m so proud of her. 11 months old!!! 

I didn’t make the cut off to repeat our Rally 2 class this summer but Stella is probably thrilled to death. Think we might just do some swimming this summer and do Rally Practice in the yard. None of the trials this summer work for my work schedule and then she’ll probably go into heat again in late summer/early fall.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great especially at only 11 months old. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That’s wonderful!!! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

What a long day for both of you. She did fantastic!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you and Stella!!! And glad you got to meet Wish too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Stella!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Big congrats - and extra special ones since you got her first (of many) title at a golden specialty.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations Team Stella!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you and Stella!!! And glad you got to meet Wish too.


We were glad we got to meet Wish too! Glad we got to see Stella’s dad/sister/grandma too! Met her Aunt too! Quite the family affair! She went crazy when she saw her breeder too! Love how they never forget their first person! Hope to make it out next year to the specialty!

Thanks, everyone! Indeed special being it was a Golden Specialty show! Her first leg was in our hometown and her title was her “roots.”


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m hoping to go next year as well! Maybe we can meet in person!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> I’m hoping to go next year as well! Maybe we can meet in person!


That would be nice! I actually met a member from here at the show. 

Decided we are going to attempt a trial July 14 in NJ that isn’t too far for intermediate. We did the Intermediate/Advance class but only thing Stella doesn’t like is jump- so we will be waiting a while for Advance! Lol. Apparently her aunt doesn’t like the jump either! However, Miss I don’t like jumps jumped onto the couch from the backside of the couch on Friday at my friends!!!!! ?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Congrats on doing so well at your first trial!



ArkansasGold said:


> The only way to get scores that I know is to pay for a $15 report on your dog from AKC. You can look up number of Qs and titles for free, but not scores for some reason. I have a note on my phone where I type in scores immediately after a run so I don't forget, and then I go home and update my spreadsheet. Scores matter a lot more when you start chasing a RACH or OTCH (now that you get 1 point for all scores over 197).


Sorry to hijack the thread. I'm somewhat new to obedience-I showed my first golden, Autumn, in 4-H and loved it-she won everything we ever entered at county level and always qualified for state where she never did worse than 5th (out of like 30-40 dogs!) She made it to a level that would have been somewhere between AKC Novice and Open levels (had drop on recall, and sits and downs with handler out of sight, but no jumps or retrieves). So when I got my April, I wanted to show her in AKC obedience. I showed her to her CD title when she was a year old. She scored 197 at all three trials! So how does OTCH work? Do April's scores mean she has points toward that?? (She got those scores back when she was 1 though and she is now 8.) I stopped doing obedience competition because I became a mom. I want to get back into it someday though!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> . . . So how does OTCH work? Do April's scores mean she has points toward that?? (She got those scores back when she was 1 though and she is now 8.) . . .



There's a reason that there aren't that many OTCHs and an OTCH is highly regarded by those interested in obedience. From the AKC Obedience Regulations:


CHAPTER 8 - OBEDIENCE TRIAL CHAMPIONSHIP
Section 2. Championship Points.
 Obedience Trial Championship points will be recorded for those dogs that have earned a first, second, third or fourth place ribbon competing in the Open B or Utility B class, according to the schedule of points established by the AKC Board of Directors. When counting the number of eligible dogs in competition, a dog that is disqualified or excused from the ring by the judge will not be included. One (1) Championship point will be recorded for those dogs that earn a qualifying score of 197 or better in the Open B or Utility B class, if they did not earn points based on the Point Schedule.
Requirements for the Obedience Trial Champion are as follows:
The dog must have won
1.100 points
2.A first place in Utility B with at least three dogs in competition
3.A first place in Open B with at least five dogs in competition
4.An additional first place under the conditions of 2 or 3 above
5.All three first places under three different judges
Only one of the required first places may have been won at a specialty Showor a Junior Obedience Showcase.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The OTCh title is similar to the CH title in that points are awarded by dogs beaten for the most part.

In my area, as a general rule, you have a decent chance of earning a placement with 198 or 199 scores. Points awarded for OTCh are based on dogs entered in the class ... I think they have also added you can win a point for high scores (197) without a placement.

You need a UD before you start accumulating points (although if you win your title and also are in the Open B class that day you are eligible for the OB points) and you need to compete in then Open B and Utility B classes.

There are a few other titles you can earn while competing in the B classes that are based on consistency (UDX; you qualified in both OB & UB) and scores alone (OM).

The OTCh is truly a noble goal. It could be costly or it could take few trials depending on how well you do and what the teams in your area tend to score.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry, that post was a tad misleading. As others have said, you can only earn points toward an OTCH from the Open B and Utility B classes. High scores in Novice don't count toward that, however you can win "Highest Scoring Dog in Trial" (AKA High in Trial or HIT) from Novice - it's rare, but it happens and you get a nice blue and gold ribbon/rosette. 

The main difference between the OTCH and the RACH is that the OTCH is competitive - meaning you must beat other dogs to get points toward the title. The new rule allowing 1 OTCH point for scores greater than or equal to 197 in Open B and Utility B IF They didn't earn points from placements doesn't come into effect until August 1, 2019. 

For a RACH (Rally Champion), you must complete Triple Qs in Advanced B, Excellent B, and Master at the same trial 20 times AND earn 300 points for scores 91 and above with 150 of the 300 points coming from the Master class. You don't have to beat other dogs to get these points.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Huge congrats on the scores & title 


What I do for scoring is take a pic on my phone of the scoring sheet -- for rally the score board, for obedience the posted scoring sheet. Then the scores are entered into a spreadsheet.


----------

